# Donations to Doctors Without Borders to support Haiti



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 28, 2010)

*From today until February 14, 2010, book & confirm an Exchange with Platinum Interchange and $30 from each confirmed exchange transaction will be donated to Doctors Without Borders to support Haiti and their Emergency Relief Fund (see additional information below)*. At Platinum Interchange, a cornerstone of our business has always been to give back to various philanthropic organizations. Since our establishment in 1979, we have routinely supported various local and national charities and will continue to do so. One of the organizations we are supporting right now is Doctors Without Borders who is contributing their time, staff and medical/emergency supplies to Haiti. For a list of the other organizations we support, please visit our website Platinum Interchange    

*We hope you will take advantage of this opportunity to book an exchange and know a portion of that fee will be donated to support the community of Haiti.*

_“Doctors Without Borders Doctors/Médecins Sans Frontiéres (MSF) is an international medical humanitarian organization created by doctors and journalists in France in 1971. Today, MSF provides aid in nearly 60 countries to people whose survival is threatened by violence, neglect, or catastrophe, primarily due to armed conflict, epidemics, malnutrition, exclusion from health care, or natural disasters. MSF provides independent, impartial assistance to those most in need. MSF reserves the right to speak out to bring attention to neglected crises, to challenge inadequacies or abuse of the aid system, and to advocate for improved medical treatments and protocols. In 1999, MSF received the Nobel Peace Prize. We are incredibly grateful for the generous support from our donors for the emergency in Haiti.

MSF has been working in Haiti for 19 years, most recently operating three emergency hospitals in Port-au-Prince, and is mobilizing a large emergency response to this disaster. Our immediate response in the first hours following the disaster in Haiti was only possible because of private unrestricted donations from around the world received before the earthquake struck. We are currently reinforcing our teams on the ground in order to respond to the immediate medical needs and to assess the humanitarian needs that MSF will be addressing in the months ahead. *We are now asking our donors to give to our Emergency Relief Fund.* These types of funds ensure that our medical teams can react to the Haiti emergency and humanitarian crises all over the world, particularly neglected crises that remain outside the media spotlight.” (excerpt from MSF’s website) _For additional information about this organization, please visit http://doctorswithoutborders.org/   

*Platinum Interchange thanks you for your continued business and support for which we would be unable to give back to our community.*


----------



## Carol C (Dec 2, 2010)

I just now saw this, and I want to congratulate and commend you for donating to Doctors Without Borders. I also gave $ to them after the devastating earthquake. They're one organization I do trust to spend $ immediately since they've been on the ground in Haiti for so many years.

I'm not a member of your exchange company yet, but I've heard very good things about you from TUGgers I trust to know their stuff. So, I will join because clearly you're a good "world citizen" too. Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 2, 2010)

*Welcome*

Hello Carol,

It is wonderful that you found us through forums like TUG. 
Platinum Interchange has been providing Exchanges and Rentals since 1979. We welcome you as part of the Platinum Interchange family!

Thank you!

Sandra


----------

